# pure thrusting systems



## moromoro (Mar 28, 2003)

has any one out there also trained in a pure knife thrusting system??


----------



## Despairbear (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know if such a thing exists. I think it would be like buying a new car and refusing to turn left with it. Now their are styles of fighting with the "stelleto" that only thrust. A true steletto has no edge it is a peice of tempered iron or steel that tapers in a triangle or box shape down to a needle thin point. Mostly used in the late middle ages and early rennisance (European) as a back up weapon to help deal with armor, the thin point would make it a little eazyer to slip between the plates or mail of the armor.



Depsair Bear


----------



## moromoro (Mar 31, 2003)

pure knife thrusting system may have been the wrong term, i mean has anyone studied a system of knife fighting which emphasises to thrust the majority of the time??


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 18, 2003)

You might look into the large blade stuff James Keating does. It's based largely on fencing, which is thrust dominated.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

do you know if he has a web site??


thanks

terry


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 22, 2003)

www.jamesakeating.com


----------



## moromoro (Apr 22, 2003)

thanks

terry


----------



## krys (Jun 19, 2003)

Many silat systems use the kryss rather in a thrusting fashion.  The attacks will be thrusts, some slashes will be made while defending (i.e. when you retract the kryss).
These systems use mostly  kryss daggers (# from the large filipino kryss sword).
One of them is the malaysian silat Lincah.
Main weapons: kryss (dagger), parang (kind of bolo).

Hope this helps,

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## Largo (Jul 16, 2003)

I agree with Moro-moro, the term pure thrusting system might not be the correct term. The knife attributes are thrusting secondary for slashing, this are the principles that most FMA system are adopting. Thrusting mainly because results are more lethal, while slashing are mostly used to counter any attacks. Just my two cents.


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

Criminals in prison use shanks and learn how to use only thrusting. It also works for ice picks. There is a method used by terrorists in the Middle East that involves walking up to a target in a crowd and stabbing him in a ice pick grip and walking away very quickly.

Pure thrusting systems exist, but they are not very nice or used by people concerned with defending themselves.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 18, 2003)

Attacking with thrust is not exactly nice but it is just as defensive as slashing (the nice way to kill I guess).


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Attacking with thrust is not exactly nice but it is just as defensive as slashing (the nice way to kill I guess). *



Which is easier to hit an attacking limb with, thrust or slash? Which is easier to deliver as you run by trying to get away?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2003)

There are Italian stiletto systems, no?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shadow Hunter _
> *Which is easier to hit an attacking limb with, thrust or slash? Which is easier to deliver as you run by trying to get away? *


I think you and I differ on our idea of self defense. I have no problem with slashing but I see no reason not to just end the fight and burry the blade in a vital organ. I wouldn't be holding the knife if the, life or death, fight was not on. Just as in empty handed fighting, it is better to attack than defend. That is, just drop him before he knows what hit him.


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 19, 2003)

A lot of European knife arts also rely on just the thrust to kill the other guy. They did not rely much on a slash. They are very efficient in my experience.


----------



## krys (Jul 20, 2003)

Thrusting and slashing do the same job.
Just remember that when you thrust the knive may be stuck in, you have to know how to pull it out quickly, this can be a problem if your opponent has himself a blade...... he will not always die right away and you'll have to punch, headbutt,....till he goes to the ground......

Christian.

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------

